# September 1st Program Changes:



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Full change lineup:
http://www.xmradio.com/lineup/

For those link impaired:

XM Satellite Radio Makes Additions and Changes to its Already Impressive Channel Line-Up

More Sports Action 
XM continues to add more sports to the channel lineup. In addition to Major League Baseball® play-by-play for every team all season long, NASCAR®, IndyCar® Racing, college football and basketball, and NBA games and playoffs on ESPN Radio, we're now adding even more for sports fans:

XM Deportivo - XM 147 - Debuts August 15, 2005 
24 Hour Spanish Language World Sports Radio Channel 
The world of sports has just gotten bigger. XM Satellite Radio and Andres Cantor's Futbol de Primera join forces to create a one-of-a-kind destination channel for all Hispanic sports coverage. It's a full-access pass to the most anticipated and most important Spanish language sports broadcasts and commentary from around the world, including wall-to-wall coverage of boxing, baseball, soccer, and exclusive coverage of the FIFA World Cup 2006 on satellite radio. It's right here on XM Deportivo, and its all "en espanol."

PGA TOUR® Network - XM 146 - Now On! 
Live Tournament Coverage & Golf Talk 
Hear the latest golf news, tournament scores, player highlights, and play-by-play from the PGA TOUR®, Champions Tour, and Nationwide Tour. Don't be left out -- get inside the ropes, with the PGA TOUR® Network on XM 146.

The US Open Men's and Women's Tennis Tournaments - On XM Live - XM 200 
Monday, August 29 through Sunday, September 11, 2005 
XM is the Official Satellite Radio of the US Open. XM will bring you live coverage from the 2005 US Open Tennis tournament semifinals and finals and will feature exclusive programming, including reviews and previews, in-depth player interviews, and the latest US Open Series Bonus Challenge standings.

NEW TALK PERSONALITIES

Ron & Fez - XM 202 - Debuts September 12, 2005 
XM's outrageous comedy duo, Opie & Anthony, will soon be joined by popular talk radio personalities, Ron & Fez. The Ron & Fez Show will begin airing weekdays from 11AM - 2PM ET exclusively on High Voltage™ - XM 202 with encores from 2AM - 5AM ET and highlights all weekend.

OTHER PROGRAMMING ANNOUNCEMENTS

Dave Ramsey 
Personal money management guru and best selling author Dave Ramsey is expanding to 3 hours each weekday from 12PM - 3PM ET on Ask! - XM 165.

Randi Rhodes 
Candid and unflinching with a lightening fast wit, Randi Rhodes will be live with her full show each weekday from 3PM - 7PM ET on Air America Radio - XM 167

CHANGES EFFECTIVE SEPTEMBER 1, 2005:

XM will no longer offer the Playboy Radio Premium Channel (XM 205) 
• For Playboy subscriber accounts that show a prepayment for the Playboy service after August 31, a prorated credit will be automatically applied to the account as of September 1, 2005, and will be reflected on the subscriber's next billing cycle. 
•	As an alternative, tune to High Voltage, XM Channel 202, featuring the outrageous Opie & Anthony and Ron & Fez.

XM will no longer offer the Discovery Radio Channel (XM 161)

For more information, please go to lineup.xmradio.com.


----------



## Spruceman (Nov 21, 2004)

Great! More sports and a big 86-F*U to Discovery. At this rate, all the non-music channels will end up being like AM radio by decade's end! I'd rather have more science and fewer channels covering the paid gladiators.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Listening to golf on radio is got to be a low point.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I have to admit that I thought I would listen to Discovery, since I like their tv channels so much.. But it just doesn't play well on radio - you have a fixed schedule of programs and that just didn't seem to 'work' on that format.

Then again, I have a PVR that picks up all the stuff on the Discovery networks off satellite and I watch them at my leisure. Radio hasn't got that just yet. (Though TimeTrax is close)


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Wow, Playboy Radio got cancelled? Ouch. I didn't listen to it often but is was a decent listen when Juli and Tiffany were on. Bye bye to the last premium channel.....


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I figured Playboy would be gone during the fall lineup change, it’s almost 3 years to the date since Playboy was first offered. I cancelled it a few months ago when I got my Roady2, they still didn't discontinue the channel from my SkyFi, so I still do listen in from time to time.

The Ron & Fez news is old, but I can’t wait until they come aboard and whoever else comes on 202. Never heard then before but if they’re that close to O&A they must be good.

Good riddance to Discovery, I hope the rest of the TV on radio stations are dropped too except for the news channels. E!, MTV and VH1 can go


----------



## ai4i (Aug 23, 2005)

No music changes?
Thank Godess that J-Pop rumor was just that, a rumor!
__________________
Proud 2 B a pioneering satellite radio subscriber
Ai4i is always on the trailing edge of technology
__________________


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

There are music changes. Channel 90 is now Reggiation.


----------



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> Wow, Playboy Radio got cancelled? Ouch. I didn't listen to it often but is was a decent listen when Juli and Tiffany were on. Bye bye to the last premium channel.....


I think porn is more visual than audal.

Jeff


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

A few thousand phone sex operators might disagree with you.....

It's too bad this country is wound so tight. A lot of the topics on Night Calls revolved around communicating with your partner to find things that improve the experience for both people in a relationship. The female perspective was welcome, especially given the level of ignorance by most in matters of the, ....ahem, heart.


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

"It's too bad this country is wound so tight."

No sh**. Look who they elected. Twice.
Amazing, sad and embarrassing. Bill Maher is 100% correct. I think I'm becoming Swiss. ;-)


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Please, next time, instead of outrageous talk radio personalities, could you XM folks revive the outrageous Special X? Sure, I can hear a streamed, canned version from the Internet, but when I drive off, the Ethernet cable snaps.  I need more parrot records!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry, but 4 more extreme talk shows are coming to XM from terrestrial radio


----------



## ai4i (Aug 23, 2005)

reddice said:


> There are music changes. Channel 90 is now Reggiation.


I noticed that.
Y reggaeton es mui popular!


----------

